# NEWBIE: What Glock caliber should I buy?



## bymorris

I'm looking to buy my first handgun very soon. 

After doing a lot of research and talking to a lot of people I have decided to go with the Glock. 

My only problem now is I have no idea what caliber to purchase. I have a lot of friends who already have guns and they tell me to get the .45 caliber. They said they purchased a 9mm for their first gun and wished afterwards they got the .45

I am purchasing this gun for home protection & range shooting. Mostly range shooting. I will not carry the gun with me very often but I would like to carry it with me every now and then when I feel like I might need it for protection. 

I went to a gun shop and I really like the way the Glock 17 & 19 felt. Although I also held the Glock 21 and it felt like Thor's hammer in my hand :mrgreen:

At some point hopefully I will have the opportunity to shoot all of the guns and then I will really be able to make up my mind but I'm not sure if I will have that chance. Just curious on every bodies thoughts on what caliber they chose and why.


----------



## Cat

Their is just one way to get to know your pistol, practice makes perfect. So if it's the G21 you like the best,That feels the best to you. Then thats the right pistol for you.If you feel you need to start out with a 9mm,Rent it for a day.And get in some practice shooting. But it come down to practicing is everything. The new G21 is a great pistol,If you read up on it.Some pro shooters feel it's the best glock ever made.


----------



## bymorris

Cat said:


> Their is just one way to get to know your pistol, practice makes perfect. So if it's the G21 you like the best,That feels the best to you. Then thats the right pistol for you.If you feel you need to start out with a 9mm,Rent it for a day.And get in some practice shooting. But it come down to practicing is everything. The new G21 is a great pistol,If you read up on it.Some pro shooters feel it's the best glock ever made.


Thanks for the reply "Cat"

The only worry I have about the 21 is isn't that just to big to carry concealed???


----------



## hideit

several people carry the 1911 45 also - just depends on what sacrifices you want to make
light and convient - pocket carry - but some sacrifices
large and easy to use - full size G21 or G17, 1911 etc - but size and weight is the sacrifice
perhaps inbetween then
G19, G30, G36 and most all other handguns in this category

have you priced the diffeence in ammo between 9mm and 45?
by new G21 I hope you mean the 21SF - that one fits the hand better
i've always wanted a G21 but never sprung for the money - then with the SF frame i was tempted more - now with the 
G21SF in GEN4 - WOW - but i have rented them several times at the LGS


----------



## chessail77

Welcome fromm snowy AZ....JJ


----------



## bymorris

hideit said:


> several people carry the 1911 45 also - just depends on what sacrifices you want to make
> light and convient - pocket carry - but some sacrifices
> large and easy to use - full size G21 or G17, 1911 etc - but size and weight is the sacrifice
> perhaps inbetween then
> G19, G30, G36 and most all other handguns in this category
> 
> have you priced the diffeence in ammo between 9mm and 45?
> by new G21 I hope you mean the 21SF - that one fits the hand better
> i've always wanted a G21 but never sprung for the money - then with the SF frame i was tempted more - now with the
> G21SF in GEN4 - WOW - but i have rented them several times at the LGS


Thanks for the help.

I don't know about the G21SF? I looked on the Glock Web page and I didn't see any info on it. So it has a different grip than the regular G21 Gen 4?

The cost of rounds really isn't a big deal to me. I mean I might go shooting once or twice a month. I know it is going to be more expensive but that really isn't a worry for me.


----------



## Cat

All the pistols I on, My Gen4-G-27 is my ccw pistol. There are just some many pistols out their to test out. But when it comes to pistols. There is just one maker out there thats is the best,And that is a glock. Just like the AK47,There is no rifle in the world that works near as good. Both have been put to test, To shows the world,They are the best of the best made in the world.....


----------



## Cat

Here is a Glock I love to own.
Mail Call - Full Auto Glock - Vìdeo Dailymotion


----------



## hideit

heck maybe they only make the g21 in sf now and stopped the older frame
that wouldn't surprise me


----------



## bymorris

Cat said:


> Here is a Glock I love to own.
> Mail Call - Full Auto Glock - Vìdeo Dailymotion


This might really be a stupid question but that is illegal right?

If it isn't ... that is going to be a 'MUST'!!!


----------



## DWARREN123

I like the 40 S&W and 10mm. Any modern caliber/cartridge should work well for you, just find the one you like. :mrgreen:


----------



## manta

If you are going to shoot a lot at the range then 9mm ammo is cheaper. And 9mm is also a good self defense round. All you will get if you go for .45 is more recoil and more expensive ammo. But saying that .45 is fun to shoot.


----------



## bymorris

Thanks for the responses guys. 

I thought about the .40 but then I feel like ... if I got the .40 I might as well should of got the big boy (.45)

Hopefully I will have a chance to shoot the Glock 17, 19 and G21 and just make a decision from there. 

But from my research I feel like the Glock 19 will be more fun to shoot but I just know all my friends who all have .45's are going to act like I got the "whimpy" glock because they are pushing .45's. I know I know.... it sounds stupid. It is just a man thing I guess.


----------



## prof_fate

I get the 'ego' thing about 45s. I recently went shopping with the 'want' for a 1911 but they cost about $200 more than a regular 45. Since I want to shoot competitively I wanted adj sights which limits choices a bit more.
I ended up with a 9mm SA XDm9 comp 5.25 model. The glocks just didn't feel as good in my hand and the SW M&P felt great but I read little about it and with clips and accessories it would end up being more than the XD.

From the reviews I've seen 9 and 45 are more accurate than 40 and often less recoil. Why beat yourself up unnecessarily? Why spend more money than you have to? Less per round means you can shoot more rounds. More rounds means more accuracy, more familiarly with the weapon.

I've never carried and haven't felt the need to so size doesn't matter, so to speak. With the intent of competition full size was the best choice - longer barrel, longer sight radius, more weight for less felt recoil, etc. And i'm 6' 245lbs so if'n I had to carry it concealed I could hide it in there somewhere. I find it light - but I"m used to a ruger mk1 at 39 oz or a rifle at a lot more, or even a camera as I'm a photographer and what I carry around all day at weddings runs about 11 pounds. YMMV


----------



## everready

I'd suggest either a G26 or G19.
Check out some of the Youtube videos from Hickok45. That information might help answer some of your questions.


----------



## bymorris

everready said:


> I'd suggest either a G26 or G19.
> Check out some of the Youtube videos from Hickok45. That information might help answer some of your questions.


Thanks "everready". I have watched about 5 hours of Hickok45 videos. They have been really helpful. I think I have decided to go with the G17 or G19. Just which one feels better than the other.


----------



## oLovebety

Yea, I'm also thinking about those two.


----------



## T-55A5

manta said:


> If you are going to shoot a lot at the range then 9mm ammo is cheaper. And 9mm is also a good self defense round. All you will get if you go for .45 is more recoil and more expensive ammo. But saying that .45 is fun to shoot.


My G30 doesn't have a lot of recoil and I can get the ammo at $17.00 for 50 rds

The recoil is almost as lite as a 9mm


----------



## Dangerfield

G19 would be perfect for you.


----------



## SouthernBoy

Based solely upon the usage criteria you offered, the Glock 19 would most likely be your better bet. I say this because you mentioned that range work would be your primary use of the gun and 9mm range ammunition is quite a bit less expensive than is .45ACP.


----------



## bymorris

Thanks for the info guys. 

I think I have decided to go with the 17 or the 19. 

I'm going to the range this weekend and hopefully I will have the chance to shoot both!


----------

